# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  5 طرق لتخفيض الكلسترول في الدم

## رابعة

5 طرق لخفض مستوي الكوليسترول في دمكلا توجد طريقة واحدة بعينها لخفض مستوي الكوليسترول في الدم. هذا ما يؤكده الأطباء فثمة طرق متعددة تؤدي هذا الغرض مثل تقليل السعرات الحرارية وممارسة الرياضة وتناول الهرمونات والعقاقير العلاجية والإقلاع عن التدخين.
يمكن نقص الكوليسترول بتقليل السعرات الحرارية المستهلكة يومياً إلي 2000 سعر حراري كبير للنساء مع و 1600 سعر حراري كبير للنساء مع تخفيض نسبة السعرات الحرارية المستمدة من الدهنيات المشبعة ويقتضي ذلك الاستغناء عن السمن والزبد في إعداد الطعام والإقلال من منتجات الألبان وتحديد استهلاك اللحوم الحمراء إلي مرتين أسبوعياً والحصول علي بقية البروتين اللازم من الأسماك والطيور والمصادر النباتية مع الإكثار من الأطعمة المحتوية علي الألياف والإقلال من الأطعمة المحتوية علي كميات كبيرة من الكوليسترول مثل الكبد والمخ والكلاوي وصفار البيض.
الرياضة :
زيادة النشاط الجسمانى وممارسة الرياضة بانتظام تؤدي إلي خفض الكوليسترول الضار وزيادة نسبة الكوليسترول المفيد.
الهرمونات :
في حالة فشل الغدة الدرقية يرتفع مستوي الكوليسترول ولكن يعود إلي المستوي الطبيعي بتعاطي هرمون الغدة الدرقية. كذلك في حالات ارتفاع الكوليسترول بعد سن انتهاء الطمث في السيدات يمكن تخفيض مستوي الكوليسترول بإعطاء الهرمونات الأنثوية.
العقاقير :
بعض هذه العقاقير يعمل علي الاتحاد مع الإفراز المراري ويحتوي علي كميات كبيرة من الكوليسترول ويتم التخلص منه مع البراز بدلا من إعادة امتصاصه.
-         حمض النيكوتين يؤدي إلي خفض مستوي الكوليسترول في الدم وهو احد مشتقات فيتامين ب.
-         عقاقير الـ فيبرات تعمل علي تقليل الدهون الثلاثية  أكثر مما تعمل علي تخفيض الكوليسترول.
-    عقاقير الستاتين تعتبر ثورة طبية في علاج ارتفاع مستوي الكوليسترول بالدم وعلاج تصلب الشرايين حيث أنها تقلل من درجة تصلب الشرايين فتقلل من نوبات حدوث الذبحة الصدرية، وهي رغم ارتفاع ثمنها إلا إنها تقلل من التكلفة العالية لدخول المستشفي ودخول العناية المركزية وتكلفة علاج مضاعفات تصلب الشرايين علي المخ والقلب والكلي والعين.
الامتناع عن التدخين :
التدخين يقلل من نسبة الكوليسترول المفيد أو تغيير من طبيعتها فيفقدها خصائصها الوقائية وبالتالي تزيد نسبة الإصابة بتصلب الشرايين ومضاعفاتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة يا أستاذة / رابعة

----------

